# Estação Oregon 928NX - Problema



## rufravct (11 Jan 2008 às 20:20)

Adiquiri recentemente uma estação metereologica oregon 928nx. Já a instalei, para ver se funcionava e verifiquei duas situações:
 - O anemómetro dá a leitura da direcção do vento, mas a velocidade está sempre a zero!!
 - o plúviometro dá a leitura do dia anterior e o total, mas verifiquei que quando chove continuamente, o valor encontra-se sempre a zero..

gostava de alguns esclarecimentos..

obg

Rui Franco


----------



## Minho (11 Jan 2008 às 21:08)

*Re: estação oregon 928nx*



rufravct disse:


> Adiquiri recentemente uma estação metereologica oregon 928nx. Já a instalei, para ver se funcionava e verifiquei duas situações:
> - O anemómetro dá a leitura da direcção do vento, mas a velocidade está sempre a zero!!
> - o plúviometro dá a leitura do dia anterior e o total, mas verifiquei que quando chove continuamente, o valor encontra-se sempre a zero..
> 
> ...




Bem-vindo Rui Franco! 

Sinceramente nunca tive nenhum desses problemas. 
Tens a certeza que está sempre zero, mesmo que artificialmente faças rodas o anemómetro? É que o valor que aparece na estação é o valor instantâneo do vento... 
Quanto ao pluviómetro, também já fizeste a experiência de deitar um bocado de água para verificar as leituras? 

Na zona de mediação do vento e na zona de leitura de precipitação na consola da Oregon que valores estão lá escritos? Um 0? Ou apenas "--" (traços)?


----------

